# Detector de tono especifico



## AgusNob (Oct 5, 2016)

Hola, Necesito detectar el tono de corte de un teléfono de linea, segun leí son 425hz, probé armar un detector de tono con el lm567 pero no me funciono muy bien, ademas leí por ahí que no es muy exacto y lo que necesito es que solamente se active la salida en ese tono. Este circuito iría conectado a un extractor de audio de la linea y bueno creo que eso es todo :/ 
Cualquier idea que tengan me viene de 10  gracias... ...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 5, 2016)

no se si el tono de corte sea solamente tono creo que tambien tiene que ver la impedancia.

no estoy muy seguro pero creo que el protocolo indica que si se cuelga o descuelga el voltaje cambia.
y en este caso si es tono seria DTMF


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2016)

Se puede sacar audio de la línea directamente , solo que en alta impedancia para que no "descuelgue"


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=grabar+linea+telefonica


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...nica.com/f34/detector-tono-especifico-147355/


----------



## pilm (Oct 5, 2016)

Saludos @AgusNob; no basta con la frecuencia del tono, también debes considerar su cadencia (duracion del tono y duración del silencio). Cada país tiene sus propias configuraciones, en este sitio: http://www.3amsystems.com/World_Tone_Database puedes consultarlo para el tuyo. Si no encuentras aquí queda la opción de grabar el tono que te interesa y analizarlo; en internet puedes encontrar aplicaciones que permiten hacerlo.


----------



## AgusNob (Oct 6, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> no se si el tono de corte sea solamente tono creo que tambien tiene que ver la impedancia.
> 
> no estoy muy seguro pero creo que el protocolo indica que si se cuelga o descuelga el voltaje cambia.
> y en este caso si es tono seria DTMF



Según lo que pude ver es que el voltaje cambia cuando se cuelga la linea de la que saco el audio, osea por mas que la otra persona cuelgue no hay ningún cambio en el voltaje hasta que cuelgo mi linea por así decirlo, yo lo que necesito es que cuelgue la linea cuando la otra persona colgó el teléfono, osea cuando aparece ese tono





pilm dijo:


> Saludos @AgusNob; no basta con la frecuencia del tono, también debes considerar su cadencia (duracion del tono y duración del silencio). Cada país tiene sus propias configuraciones, en este sitio: http://www.3amsystems.com/World_Tone_Database puedes consultarlo para el tuyo. Si no encuentras aquí queda la opción de grabar el tono que te interesa y analizarlo; en internet puedes encontrar aplicaciones que permiten hacerlo.


Según leí en una pagina la frecuencia aproxima del tono es 430hz y con una cadencia de 410ms ON y 270ms OFF y bueno como puedo hacer para detectar este tono o alguna manera mas fácil de lograr el corte automático del teléfono


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 6, 2016)

mmm.

no lo se pero para detectar la frecuencia podria ser no estoy seguro pero pudiera ser.
usar una interrupcion del microcontrolador por ejemplo en un PIC la RB0 detectar el tiempo de flanco de bajada y el tiempo de flanco de subida puedes sacar el periodo de la frecuencia

supongo no lo afirmo.

para detectar no tampoco estoy seguro digamos que usamos un transformador acoplador de impedancia, su puentecito de diodos y que tal un OPAM en modo comparador de voltaje, cuando este cambie zaz descanecta telefono.

supongo igual pudiera ser que no.


----------



## AgusNob (Oct 7, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> mmm.
> 
> no lo se pero para detectar la frecuencia podria ser no estoy seguro pero pudiera ser.
> usar una interrupcion del microcontrolador por ejemplo en un PIC la RB0 detectar el tiempo de flanco de bajada y el tiempo de flanco de subida puedes sacar el periodo de la frecuencia
> ...



Mmm no hay alguna manera sin usar un microcontrolador? Estoy estudiando en una escuela de electrónica y recién empezamos esta semana con algo muy básico de pic :cabezon: o si me pueden dar una mano y algún esquema o algún lugar de donde sacar información necesito hacer esto y no tengo idea de como hacerlo


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 7, 2016)

¿y que tal un detector de tono DTMF?

olvide la matricula pero es barato , a la salida tiene 4 bits en BCD le puedes conectar un decocdificador a 7 segmentos, bien coqueto.

yo una ves lo intente pero no para telefono si no para guardar datos en un casette de audio.


----------



## AgusNob (Oct 7, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> ¿y que tal un detector de tono DTMF?
> 
> olvide la matricula pero es barato , a la salida tiene 4 bits en BCD le puedes conectar un decocdificador a 7 segmentos, bien coqueto.
> 
> yo una ves lo intente pero no para telefono si no para guardar datos en un casette de audio.



Si! También pensé en hacer eso, osea para que el corte se haga cuando la otra persona apreté el 1 por ejemplo. Vi algunos circuitos para hacerlo pero no conseguí los integrados (pregunte por el HT9170 y el CM8870 ),hay alguna forma de hacerlo sin alguno de estos ci? lo ideal seria detectar ese tono pero bueno, mis conocimientos me limitan :cabezon: y si no... alguna forma de eliminar el tono con algun filtro o algo asi? 
Gracias TRILO-BYTE; por responder


----------



## EdgardoCas (Oct 7, 2016)

El tono del teléfono, según se, es de 440 Hz. Al menos lo usaba para afinar la guitarra (es La)


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 7, 2016)

es que DTMF no es 1 tono son 2 senoides sumadas en una sola señal.

por eso un detector de tono no basta por que esuna senoide y luego sale otra con diferente frecuencia.

ami me paso por eso les digo, un filtro digital ayudaria pero el problema es que no todos saben programar almenos yo si se pero aun asi se me dificultaria muchisimo hacerlo.


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Oct 7, 2016)

SI queres detectar un tono DTMF hay un integrado (no recuerdo cual es) que hace eso, y como dijeron mas arriba, tiene una salida en BCD.

Ahora, hasta donde yo se de telefonos de linea, el corte no es por tono alguno, es porque simplemente se "desconecta" el telefono de la linea, esta vuelve a subir el voltaje a sus 48 voltios normales (o 45, o por ahi... ) y la central corta la llamada. Esto siempre y cuando lo haga el que llama, si el que recibe la llamada corta el telefono pero el llamante no, la conexion sigue activa.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 7, 2016)

eso es cierto , el telefono colgado o descolgado el voltaje cambia, por eso se saca audio con un acople de impedancia.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 8, 2016)

AgusNob dijo:


> Hola, Necesito detectar el tono de corte de un teléfono de linea, segun leí son 425hz, probé armar un detector de tono con el lm567 pero no me funciono muy bien, ademas leí por ahí que no es muy exacto y lo que necesito es que solamente se active la salida en ese tono. Este circuito iría conectado a un extractor de audio de la linea y bueno creo que eso es todo :/
> Cualquier idea que tengan me viene de 10  gracias... ...


Hola a todos , caro Don AgusNob el CI LM567 es bien ezacto desde que enpleyes los correctos conponentes cercanos a el ("R y C") , tanto en calidad como en valor electrico , una alimentación DC bien regulada para lo CI  tanbie es fundamental para obtenir buena estabilidad de los parametros deseados.
Te recomendo que estudie con mucha atención la hoja de datos tecnicos dese conponente donde lo fabricante ensina a proyectar para la frequenzia deseada y banda pasante util de reconocimento .
Un filtro pasa canal basado en amplificadores operacional  antes del LM567,  es muy bienvenido para melhora de la performance rejectando sinales molestos y indesejables .
!Suerte !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## AgusNob (Oct 8, 2016)

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> SI queres detectar un tono DTMF hay un integrado (no recuerdo cual es) que hace eso, y como dijeron mas arriba, tiene una salida en BCD.
> 
> Ahora, hasta donde yo se de telefonos de linea, el corte no es por tono alguno, es porque simplemente se "desconecta" el telefono de la linea, esta vuelve a subir el voltaje a sus 48 voltios normales (o 45, o por ahi... ) y la central corta la llamada. Esto siempre y cuando lo haga el que llama, si el que recibe la llamada corta el telefono pero el llamante no, la conexion sigue activa.



Ya se que el corte no es por el tono, lo que yo quiero hacer es detectar ese tono(el que suena cuando la otra persona finaliza la llamada) para poder descolgar el teléfono, porque por mas que la llamada termine, si no se aprieta la horquilla del teléfono no hay ningún cambio de voltaje, no se si me explico bien, pero lo que quiero hacer es como una especie de "contestadora automática" y la forma que se me ocurrió de hacer el corte automático fue detectando ese "tono de corte"





TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> es que DTMF no es 1 tono son 2 senoides sumadas en una sola señal.
> 
> por eso un detector de tono no basta por que esuna senoide y luego sale otra con diferente frecuencia.
> 
> ami me paso por eso les digo, un filtro digital ayudaria pero el problema es que no todos saben programar almenos yo si se pero aun asi se me dificultaria muchisimo hacerlo.



Y seria muy complicado por ejemplo modificando un código de un frecuencimetro con pic? 
No para que detecte el tono pero por ejemplo que si detecta una frecuencia de 430hz por 410 milisegundos, mande un 1 a alguno de los puertos de el pic?
No se nada de pregramacion, apenas unas secuencias con leds


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 8, 2016)

fijate nunca lo he intentado, la idea seria conectar un osciloscopio en el teléfono y ver que señal sale cuando el sujeto B cuelga el teléfono.

no se si sabes programar en Ç y si tienes un PIC puedes de manera mas facil programar un frecuencimetro como sugieres.


pero hay un problema. si en la llamada se produce un tono parecido pudiera ser que se cuelge la llamada antes.

tube un amigo que estaba haciendo lo mismo pero se rindio.


----------



## pilm (Oct 8, 2016)

En que pais estas @AgusNob


----------



## AgusNob (Oct 8, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> fijate nunca lo he intentado, la idea seria conectar un osciloscopio en el teléfono y ver que señal sale cuando el sujeto B cuelga el teléfono.
> 
> no se si sabes programar en Ç y si tienes un PIC puedes de manera mas facil programar un frecuencimetro como sugieres.
> 
> ...



Si pensé lo mismo, que tal vez si se produce un tono parecido por la voz de la persona se cuelgue, eso decía de que se active si se mantiene durante ese tiempo, Igual, seria exacta la medición del pic? o es para renegar eso? Debe haber alguna forma de hacerlo supongo, algunas contestadoras lo hacen ¿o no?



pilm dijo:


> En que pais estas @AgusNob


En Argentina


----------



## pilm (Oct 8, 2016)

Pues bien; en Argentina el tono de desconexión es de 425Hz con una cadencia de 300ms (presente) 200ms (ausente). Yo usaría un micro-controlador, por lo sencillo que resultaría el hardware. Sin embargo otra opción sería la siguiente: Usar un LM567 configurado para que “filtre” el tono de 425Hz. Cabe sin embargo la posibilidad que durante el transcurso de una conversación se produzca esta frecuencia y tu circuito termine cortando la llamada en el momento más inadecuado, por eso (ya lo anoté en un comentario anterior) es necesario también considerar la cadencia de la presencia de tal frecuencia y aquello tal vez se pueda hacer con una pareja de los populares 555…


----------



## pilm (Oct 8, 2016)

Alcance:
  Tal vez se pueda hacer con dos LM567 como te ilustro en la figura:



  El primero decodificaría el tono presente en la línea telefónica cuando tu interlocutor cuelga. A su salida habría una onda cuadrada de 300ms ON y 200ms OFF; esto corresponde a una señal con periodo de 500ms (2Hz), esta señal se alimentaría al segundo LM567 que estaría configurado para 2Hz que entregaría finalmente una señal en alto cundo el tono de desconexión esté presente en la línea.

  Ojo: como esos 2Hz no tienen un ciclo útil del 50%, me queda la duda de que el segundo LM576 responda adecuadamente… habría que probar.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 8, 2016)

fijate esa idea esta muy padre me gusta mucho.

si la idea es quitar el tono y quedarse con la señal cuadrada, ahora si en el microcontrolador ahora si mides  la señal que queda.


----------



## palurdo (Oct 8, 2016)

Hombre, yo entiendo que no solo se ha de detectar el tono de corte de llamada, sino en otros tonos que indican que la linea no esta en uso:







Entonces lo mas rápido sería detectar el tono de 425Hz tan pronto como sea posible pero que no se confunda con el sonido ambiente. Yo no creo que deba de haber mucha diferencia entre un tono de 400hz y un tono de 450hz. Por lo general los sonidos están compuestos por muchas frecuencias. El aparato debería detectar el tono durante pongamos unos 200ms, si este es una frecuencia pura y se encuentra en el rango de 400 a 450hz. Creo que hay una forma sencilla sin usar circuitos especiales.

Usamos un operacional en configuración no inversora que solo deja pasar una señal de aproximadamente 425, puede que 400, puede que 450, no hay problema con eso. Eso se consigue metiendo en el lazo de realimentación un filtro en doble T (twin T). De la salida del filtro, que va a la entrada - del operacional, sacamos un seguidor de tension. Por alli vamos a tener la señal opuesta a la del primer operacional, es decir, pasa todo menos la frecuencia elegida. De ambas salidas, con dos operacionales hacemos dos detectores de pico, con la salvedad de que el detector de pico que detecta la señal de 425Hz va a tener la salida negada (se consigue facilmente detectando pico negativo y con referencia del condensador hacia Vcc en lugar de GND). Ahora una simple OR hecha con dos diodos actua sobre un transistor que mantiene en corto el condensador de un 555 puesto como temporizador de 200ms. Si no hay tono de 425 o hay tonos de otras frecuencias que no sea esa por la OR sale voltaje para saturar el transistor y mantiene en reset el temporizador. Solo cuando un tono puro de entre 400 y 450hz se mantiene durante 200ms y a su vez no hay presencia de ningún otro tono detectable por el detector de ausencia, entonces es cuando se dispara la salida. Obviamente el circuito tiene que ser sensible pero no lo suficiente como para detectar el ruido de fondo de la línea.

En resumen, con un LM324, cuatro 1N4148, un BC547/2N3904, y un NE555, además de algunas resistencias y condensadores de poliéster, creo que es factible.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 8, 2016)

un amigo mio tubo la misma pregunta y le batallo mucho tiempo , queria hacer una contestadora por computadora.

y creo que se canso y lo abandono.

yo creo que es posible, como dice palurdo debes detectar la señal y de ahi un contador si el contador cumple el tiempo requerido cuelga el telefono.

suena simple pero no lo es.


----------



## miguelus (Oct 9, 2016)

AgusNob dijo:


> Hola, Necesito detectar el tono de corte de un teléfono de linea, segun leí son 425hz, probé armar un detector de tono con el lm567 pero no me funciono muy bien, ademas leí por ahí que no es muy exacto y lo que necesito es que solamente se active la salida en ese tono. Este circuito iría conectado a un extractor de audio de la linea y bueno creo que eso es todo :/
> Cualquier idea que tengan me viene de 10  gracias... ...



Buenos días.

El 567, es ideal para detectar tonos pero hay que utilizarlo correctamente.

El nivel de entrada de audio en el 567 tiene estar comprendido entre 100mV y 200mV.

En las Líneas telefónicas el nivel nominal son entre -10dBm y -11dBm (≈200mV RMS)

Si respetamos estos niveles, el 567 funcionará perfectamente, la estabilidad dependerá de la calidad del Condensador conectado entre el Pin 6 y GND, utilizar preferentemente uno del tipo Multi-Capa.

Otra cuestión sería una correcta conexión con la Línea Telefónica, lo ideal sería con un Transformador 1/1




Para 425Hz en lugar de R1 pondremos una Resistencia de 18K en serie con otra Resistencia Variable de 5K.
Para C1 pondremos un Condensador de 100nF.

Para identificar los Pulsos de 425Hz, se puede poner un Contador del tipo 74LS90 conectado al Pin 8 del 567, de esta forma el 74LS90 contará con los flancos de bajada de la detección de los pulsos, podemos hacer que, pe. después de 4 tonos activemos el circuito que deseemos.

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 9, 2016)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> El 567, es ideal para detectar tonos pero hay que utilizarlo correctamente.
> 
> ...


Una alimentación bien regulada (ejen. LM7805) tanbien es muy bienvenida para garantizar la estabilidad tan deseada , mas un filtro activo  pasa canal en la entrada de sinal (pino 3)    
!Suerte !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## AgusNob (Oct 9, 2016)

pilm dijo:


> Alcance:
> Tal vez se pueda hacer con dos LM567 como te ilustro en la figura:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 149177
> ...



Esta buena la idea, pero ahora solo tengo un 567 y un 555(no entendi muy lo de la pareja de 555  ) y hasta el martes no tengo donde comprar componentes, pero voy a ver si ahora puedo hacer con el primer 567 para detectar los 425hz y la salida del 567 meterla en el arduino y ver si puedo hacer algo con eso solo para probar si puedo hacer algo con eso, después voy a ver si compro los componentes para probar las otras ideas que publicaron,

Para armar el 567 los valores de los capacitores tienen que ser si o si los del datasheet por ejemplo el de .005? y para el calculo de la frecuencia en que unidades tengo que poner los valores de la resistencia y el capacitor?



pilm dijo:


> Alcance:
> Tal vez se pueda hacer con dos LM567 como te ilustro en la figura:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 149177
> ...



Esta buena la idea, pero ahora solo tengo un 567 y un 555(no entendi muy lo de la pareja de 555  ) y hasta el martes no tengo donde comprar componentes, pero voy a ver si ahora puedo hacer con el primer 567 para detectar los 425hz y la salida del 567 meterla en el arduino y ver si puedo hacer algo con eso solo para probar si puedo hacer algo con eso, después voy a ver si compro los componentes para probar las otras ideas que publicaron,

Para armar el 567 los valores de los capacitores tienen que ser si o si los del datasheet por ejemplo el de .005? y para el calculo de la frecuencia en que unidades tengo que poner los valores de la resistencia y el capacitor?





miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> El 567, es ideal para detectar tonos pero hay que utilizarlo correctamente.
> 
> ...



Hola, el audio de la linea lo saco mediante el primer circuito de el link de abajo 

http://www.proyectoelectronico.com/varios/hibrido-telefonico-phone-patch.html

y esta buena la idea, lo que pasa que el audio que saco de la linea va a estar amplificado y la idea es que como máximo se escuche una sola vez el tono


----------



## miguelus (Oct 9, 2016)

Buenas noches.

AgusNob dijo...

_y esta buena la idea, lo que pasa que el audio que saco de la linea va a estar amplificado y la idea es que como máximo se escuche una sola vez el tono  _

Si deseas que se escuche una sola vez el tono, entonces, cuando el Pin 8 del 567 se ponga a "0" es que ha detectado un tono de 425Hz, utilízalo para activar lo que desees.

En mi Post#24, en el esquema, figuran las ecuaciones para calcular los valores de la frecuencia y Ancho de Banda (BW) en % del tono detectado.

Sal U2


----------



## AgusNob (Oct 10, 2016)

No se como buscar ese post que decis  pero arme en el protoboard el que aparece en esta pagina pero no me funciona, use los mismos componentes menos "C6" que puse uno de 100nf y "R2" que puse una resistencia variable de 10k, ya se que esta no es la frecuencia para armar el detector de tonos pero es solo para probar el funcionamiento de el circuito, segun esta otra pagina que calcula la frecuencia me salio esta frecuencia...

FC	909.091 Hz
Bandwidth	10.700 %
BWf	97.273 Hz

Y bueno lo probe con este generador de tonos http://onlinetonegenerator.com/ y un plug de audio que sale de la netbook y va a la entrada del lm567

Puede ser que falle porque lo estoy alimentando con los 5V de el arduino?


----------



## pilm (Oct 10, 2016)

En la hoja de datos del LM567 encuentras la fórmula que te permite determinar R1 y C1. Considerando que la frecuencia central es de 425Hz, si has decidido usar un capacitor de 100nF, el valor del resistor será cercano a 26Kohm (supongo que al menos sabes despejar una fórmula). Otra cuestión a tener en cuenta es que la señal de entrada no debe superar los 200mV.


----------



## AgusNob (Nov 10, 2016)

Si, eso lo se calcular, para el capacitor de 100nf es una resistencia de 21K aproximadamente, igualmente tengo un problema, porque al probarlo con el generador de tonos funciona perfecto pero al hacerlo con el audio que saco de la linea telefónica no lo detecta 
también lo que hice fue llamar y poner en la llamada el tono de 425 hz y lo fui variando un poco hasta 440hz y tampoco lo detecta, alguien tiene una idea de porque puede ser que no lo detecte?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 10, 2016)

Hola, quizás la amplitud de la señal no es suficiente.


----------



## AgusNob (Nov 15, 2016)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, quizás la amplitud de la señal no es suficiente.



La amplitud esta en 100mv aproximadamente de pico a pico.
Puede ser que el lm567 no llegue a detectarlo por que el tiempo es muy corto en el que esta el tono? ayudaaaa


----------

